# 2003 Pace Arrow 37a Parts



## h8tarheels (Mar 9, 2015)

First time poster....

I recently purchased my very first RV, a 2003 Fleetwood Pace Arrow 37a, so I am new to this and to servicing any minor issues.  I used it over the weekend only to find out that my read drivers side brake/turn signal light was not working.  So I thought I would just go online and find the part number and order it myself, in order to replace the bulb.  However, I can not find any websites that will allow me to look up the part number by vehicle type.  I did review the owners manual and it appears to indicate that I need a GE 7507 bulb, however, I can not locate that particular part number either.

Does anyone know of a website where I can just put my RV information in and it will allow me to search for specific parts for my RV, such as this bulb?

Thank you in advance!


----------



## C Nash (Mar 9, 2015)

Just remove the bulb and take it to your local parts store.  Its automotive type bulb and they will have it.  May need to check voltage first.  Welcom to the forum


----------



## C Nash (Mar 9, 2015)

Just remove the bulb and take it to your local parts store. Its automotive type bulb and they will have it. May need to check voltage first. Welcom to the forum


----------



## h8tarheels (Sep 8, 2015)

Thanks C Nash, Although it's been a while, I did exactly what you said, and the bulb has been fixed for a while.

I do have another question now...

On my 2003 Pace Arrow 37a, over the Labor Day weekend, somehow the dashboard headlight/dimmer switch plate fell off and detached from the mechanism behind the dash. So even though I turned the headlight switch my headlights remained on. After some trial and error, I figured out that this had happened and when I wiggled the plate a little and cam completely off the dash, and the mechanism fell behind. I was able to go under the dash and pick the mechanism back up to hold it and reattach the plate, however, as soon as I let it go it all came back apart.

Now I think I need to replace the plate, as it appears there are places to reattach a plate to the mechanism.

Any suggestions on how I can repair this, or where I can get the part? Or what it's even called?

Thank you!


----------

